# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Чай - лекарство, которое всегда под рукой.

## Irina

Мы используем его как предлог передохнуть, поговорить по душам, щедро «сдабриваем» малиновым вареньем и крайне редко вспоминаем о том, что на самом деле чай – это отличное средство поддержать свое здоровье. И ни в каких дополнениях он не нуждается.

*Черный чай*

Из-за ферментации (окисления) в процессе обработки чайного листа черный чай не может сравниться с зеленым по количеству содержащихся в нем витаминов, но у него есть много других достоинств. В черном чае содержатся следы целого ряда полезных микроэлементов: магний, столь необходимый для наших нервов, калий, выводящий воду, кальций, нужный для крепких костей, медь – для красивой кожи.

В зависимости от того, какой эффект вы хотите получить от напитка, варьируйте время приготовления:

    * чтобы чай бодрил достаточно настаивать его 2-3 минуты;
    * чтобы успокаивал, понадобится 4-5 минут.

*Зеленый чай*

Отлично дополняет (но не заменяет!) борьбу с лишним весом. Но не стоит пить его литрами – 4 чашек в день вполне достаточно. Кроме того, полифенолы, содержащиеся в этом виде чая, имеют особые свойства: они защищают кожу от опасных солнечных лучей. Витамин С, содержащийся в это чае, препятствует образованию глубоких морщин. Продолжают этот список активных «борцов» за гладкую кожу такие микроэлементы как цинк, кальций, фосфор, магний и железо. За исключением кальция все они есть в зеленом чае. Зеленый чай богат витаминами группы В (В1, В2, В3, В5), которые благотворно влияют на нервную систему и обмен веществ.

Зеленый чай заваривается очень быстро — обычно достаточно 2 минут. Крутой кипяток убьет и вкус, и пользу, потому температура воды должна составлять от 60 до 80 ° С. А вот чайник, в котором будет завариваться чай, можно ополоснуть и кипятком, он должен быть теплым.
Белый чай – «убийца морщин»

«Белый пион», «Серебряные иглы» - названия сортов самого дорогого чая ничуть не хуже названий серий элитных косметических средств, да и действием обладает схожим. В старину в Китае этот напиток подавался только к столу императора и первоначально использовался исключительно как лекарство. Катехины, содержащиеся в этом чае, укрепляют иммунную систему, борются с вызывающими инфекции бактериями и вирусами и свободными радикалами — виновниками старения.

Завариваем его в керамическом, фарфоровом или стеклянном чайнике не дольше 5 минут, температура воды примерно 50-70° С.

*Пуэр* – очищение изнутри

Бодрит сильнее, чем кофе. Нормализует обмен веществ, снижает повышенное давление, уменьшает содержание холестерина в крови, улучшает состояние кожи, помогает бороться с лишним весом.

Завариваем чай в стеклянном или фарфоровом чайнике (глиняный не подойдет, иначе потом любой чай из него будет напоминать пуэр). Если хотите добиться очищающего эффекта, пить этот чай нужно без сахара. От плитки пуэра ножом отделите кусочек размером в 2-3 см, поместите его в холодную воду, затем слейте ее и заварите чай. Вода для должна быть мягкой, с температурой 90-95° С. Хороший пуэр можно заваривать неоднократно. Для первой заварки потребуется от 10 до 30 секунд, следующие две-три заварки дают насыщенный настой за очень короткое время.

*Каркаде*

Строго говоря, каркаде — это не чай, а чайный напиток, приготовленный из плодов гибискуса.

Каркаде помогает организму распрощаться с «плохим» холестерином, бережет печень, улучшает зрение и снимает усталость глаз. Этот напиток отлично подходит тем, кто живет в постоянном стрессе, потому что успокаивает нервы. Природная «детокс-таблетка» каркаде выводит шлаки из организма и может использоваться как мягкое слабительное средство при хронических проблемах с ЖКТ.

Заливаем сушеные «чашечки» гибискуса горячей водой (85 ° С), настаиваем 4 – 6 минут. Для приготовления одной порции напитка требуется 1 – 1,5 чайной ложки заварки.. Если время заваривания увеличить до 10 – 15 минут, напиток получится кислым и слегка терпким. В горячем виде каркаде повышает давление, в холодном – понижает. Ни в коем случае не заваривайте каркаде в металлической посуде — испортятся и цвет, и вкус напитка, используйте только мягкую воду (в жесткой воде этот «чай» может позеленеть).

*Ройбуш*

Этот тонизирующий напиток изготавливают из листьев и... ветвей одноименного кустарника, который относится к семейству бобовых. Технология примерно такая же, как при производстве чая. На этом, пожалуй, сходство заканчивается. В ройбуше, на радость людям с повышенным артериальным давлением, вообще нет кофеина, и тем не менее, он бодрит. Напиток богат витамином С, а по содержанию микроэлементов (от железа до меди) вполне способен составить конкуренцию любому чаю. Его вполне можно пить без сахара — у ройбуша натуральный сладковатый вкус.

Ройбуш снимает раздражительность, помогает при аллергии, нормализует кровяное давление.

Заваривать ройбуш нужно крутым кипятком в фарфоровом чайничке. Чем дольше он настаивается, тем полезнее становится.

*Матэ*

Этот чайный напиток родом из Парагвая (его часто называют бразильским чаем). Для его изготовления используют сухие листья вечнозеленого тропического дерева Illex Paraguariensis. Матэ — замечательный антиоксидант (по степени воздействия он даже превосходит зеленый чай), помогает организму справляться с «плохим» холестерином, бодрит, делает нас чуточку счастливее, чем обычно и заставляет мозг активно работать. В нем содержится целый набор полезных микроэлементов - алюминий, хром, медь, железо, марганец, никель, калий, и цинк. Матэ - природный энергетик, настоящая находка для тех, кто хочет похудеть, потому что снижает чувство голода.

Оптимально заваривать матэ в калабасе (лучшими калабасами считаются тыквенные, хотя калабас может быть стеклянным, металлическим, пластиковым или керамическим). И пить при помощи бомбижьи – изогнутой трубочки с мундштуком и специальным фильтром. Заполняем калабас заваркой на 2/3 объема, наклоняем на бок, заливаем горячей, но не кипящей водой 70-80°С (иначе матэ будет горчить). Можно заваривать 2-3 раза.

*Чайные хитрости*

То, что мы привыкли называть зеленым, черным (красным) и белым чаем - листья одного чайного куста (или дерева) Camellia sinensis, просто после сбора их обрабатывают по разным технологиям.

    * Чтобы чай получился черным (заметим, что «черный» он исключительно в Европе, на родине его считают красным), листья сушат без предварительной обработки.

    * Листья обдают паром, чтобы чай стал зеленым.

    * Самые молодые листочки (тоненькие серебряные стрелочки), которые собирают дважды в год строго вручную с 5 до 9 утра, становятся элитным белым чаем – выдерживают на пару не более минуты, а затем подсушивают.

    * Для пуэра листья собирают с чайных деревьев – чем старше дерево, тем лучше будет вкус у чая. Затем их сушат на солнце, поджаривают и выдерживают несколько месяцев или используют для ускорения процесса воду, которой сбрызгивают листья, сложенные в кучи. Последний этап приготовления пуэра – прессование. Его так и продают – в плитках.

Один из важнейших компонентов, содержащихся в чае, - это кофеин. В чашке чая объемом 150 мл содержится от 20 до 56 мг кофеина, в зависимости от сорта чая. Для сравнения: в кофе кофеина в 2-3 раза больше. Действие «чайного кофеина» длится дольше, чем кофейного. Следующий компонент — дубильное вещество — полифенол, который обладает противовоспалительным эффектом.

*7 причин выпить чаю*

    * 4 чашки черного чая в день защищают от стресса, помогая снизить уровень кортизола (гормона стресса) на 50%.

    * Через две недели после регулярного употребления черного или зеленого чая увеличивается иммунитет.

    * Зеленый чай (при условии, что вы пьете его каждый день по две чашки) — это источник вечной молодости и красоты, благодаря большому количеству антиоксидантов, которые защищают организм от преждевременного старения.

    * Чай полезен для сердца и сосудов. 1 чашка черного чая в день снижает риск сердечного приступа на 46%.

    * Зеленый чай (не из пакетиков, а тот, что нужно заваривать) сжигает жир, вымывает токсины и ускоряет метаболизм. Для того, чтобы в борьбу с жировыми отложениями вступило как можно больше полифенолов, необходимо, во-первых, заваривать чай дольше обычных 2-3 минут. Во-вторых, пить его до еды или во время, но никак не после и целиком исключить из чаепития «сопровождающих» - молоко и сахар.

    * Благодаря высокому содержанию соли фтористоводородной кислоты, флавоноидов и фитоэкстрогенов зеленый чай укрепляет кости как у мужчин, так и женщин.

    * Черный чай — отличная защита от кариеса.

Помните, нельзя запивать чаем лекарства. Танин, который образуется при расщеплении дубильных веществ, содержащихся в чае, не совместим со многими препаратами. Из-за него они дают осадок и плохо усваиваются.

----------


## Irina

*Чай в пакетиках вредит здоровью*

Ученые из медицинской школы университета Вашингтона считают, что потребление чая быстрого приготовления приводит к накоплению в организме фтора.

Для подтверждения данного факта, ученые исследовали десять сортов чая быстрого приготовления, заваривая их в воде, не содержащей фтора.

Полученные результаты шокировали исследователей. Концентрация фтора в полученном напитке варьировала от 1,0 до 6,5 МЕ, при нормативном показателе – не более 4 МЕ. Ученые пришли к выводу, что листья чая впитывают фтор из почвы, талой и дождевых вод, сообщает портал Dietolog.

Научно доказано, что регулярное употребление фтора в количествах выше нормированных, приводит к уплотнению костной ткани и повышению ее хрупкости. Ко всему прочему, может возникнуть заболевание флюороз скелета, которое характеризуется болями в костно-суставной ткани, образованием костных шипов и сращиванию позвонков.

Исследователи подчеркивают, что чай – великолепный тонизирующий напиток. Просто во всем нужно знать меру. Поэтому диетологи рекомендуют в течение дня употреблять не более 5 чашек чая.

----------


## Sanych

> Каркаде


Мой любимый. А ещё хорошо его без сахара заварить и пить холодным в жару.

----------


## Irina

> Мой любимый. А ещё хорошо его без сахара заварить и пить холодным в жару.


*Sanych*, мы с тобой не родственники случайно?)) Я тоже пью его в жару холодным))

----------

